# Cube4you cubes....



## starmountsoccer717 (Mar 2, 2009)

Exactly what type of cubes are the cube4you ones? and how good are they?


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

well so far all the reviews of it has been good.and they arnt any type they are jsut cube4you cubes not type a,b,c,d ect they are cube4you brand.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

also i jsut ordered the cube4you cube(8 of them dont bash me about getting so much)and ill post later how they fell once i get it


----------



## starmountsoccer717 (Mar 2, 2009)

does anybody know what type of screws or core is in it?


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

its there own screws and springs it isnt the type a springs and screw its made for the cube4you cube.a up part to this cube is you skip two steps in putting the cube together because this cube has no washers only the spring and screw if youwould like me to post a link for the pictures of the springs and screw i could gladly do that


----------



## starmountsoccer717 (Mar 2, 2009)

yes please leave a link of the pictures of the springs and screws


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

heres the link http://forum.cube4you.com/thread-1867-1-1.html


----------



## (X) (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't think it's THAT good, it stucks up way too much


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

i never tried it but i really think its a matter of preference. also i tihnk i might like this cube becuase people say its kind of simular to a type d like the fell of a type d the speed of a type a and corner cutting like it


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 2, 2009)

I personally think it's amazing. But then again, I take 8-10 seconds for F2L and 10-12 for LL so I'm not exactly the person to ask about turning speed


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

well i accept every ones opinions xD


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 2, 2009)

Those cubes are very loud and clacky. They pop a lot and then lock when corner cutting. Mine also came without screws and springs. Not very exciting.


----------



## Musturd (Mar 2, 2009)

I disagree.
My C4Y cube is the best cube I have ever used. Fast, cuts corners, hasn't popped on me yet, and I rarely notice locking up. However, I just recieved it a few days ago, so maybe I'll change my mind.
Probably I won't.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

well you prob got it when they didnt have the new screws yet becuase that suposidly makes it a much better cube


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 2, 2009)

idk but my c4y 444 is amazing


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

umm boiiwonder the cube4you 4x4x4 is just an eastsheen with a cube4you logo


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope you guys aren't lying, because mine are on the way. I'll make another post when I get my package.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

true i hope im not lying to myself xD because im basing my things off reviews and my friends and i tried it but not alot. i jsut ordered it and its on its way i ordered 8 of them(dont bash me about buying so muhc of them) xD


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 2, 2009)

lalalala said:


> umm boiiwonder the cube4you 4x4x4 is just an eastsheen with a cube4you logo



I think he's referring to this:
http://cube4you.com/427_New-4x4x4-Cube.html


----------



## lalalala (Mar 3, 2009)

oh maybe xD isnt that like a copy of the old rubiks 4x4


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 3, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> lalalala said:
> 
> 
> > umm boiiwonder the cube4you 4x4x4 is just an eastsheen with a cube4you logo
> ...



Lol yea thats what I was talking about. 

Its not an exact copy of the old 4x4 but its almost as good. Its an amazing cube for $10


----------



## SynCere (Apr 5, 2009)

k i got my c4y 333 yesterdat and i think it sucks i have a youtube video coming up soon. it locks up so much i hate it. i laced a type a core instead of that red one but still the c4y springs and screws. if there anything u guys did to make it cut corners pllease share or tell me how i could fix this ill post a link of the video later


----------



## lalalala (Apr 5, 2009)

SynCere said:


> k i got my c4y 333 yesterdat and i think it sucks i have a youtube video coming up soon. it locks up so much i hate it. i laced a type a core instead of that red one but still the c4y springs and screws. if there anything u guys did to make it cut corners pllease share or tell me how i could fix this ill post a link of the video later




let me guess does it fell marshmellowy.If it is did you lube it yet? If you havnt you should lube i and tighten the screws that gets rid of the marshmellowy fell and makes your cube very fast. hope i helped.

also i forgot to post back about the cube4you cubes and i might as well do it now.
The cube4you cube is AMAZING i noticed that if the spring is softer that your cube goes faster. To me the cube has the speed of a type d and corner cutting like a type a. I also like that it has a crispy sound but after a while that crispy fell goes some what away.The stickers are almost like the stickers on a store bought but however is stronger by a little.I would normally never recomend use the application tape with the cube but you should The stickers come off really easilly the paper and it doesnt make air bubbles when you put them on.Well that really all i have to say but ill say this one mroe time its AMAZING.


----------



## SynCere (Apr 5, 2009)

lalalala said:


> SynCere said:
> 
> 
> > k i got my c4y 333 yesterdat and i think it sucks i have a youtube video coming up soon. it locks up so much i hate it. i laced a type a core instead of that red one but still the c4y springs and screws. if there anything u guys did to make it cut corners pllease share or tell me how i could fix this ill post a link of the video later
> ...



yee it does feel marshmellowy and i did lube with silicone and tighten it i dunno what to do im jealous


----------



## SynCere (Apr 5, 2009)

k actually now i changed the core to another type a core and it cuts corners well smooth but side of the sides are tight and still feels marshmellowly like it can pop anytime


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 6, 2009)

how does it compare when using old type A screws? mine's with the new screws and i had trouble with it popping and locking sometimes, but i lubed it 3 times already and adjusting the tension and now its my main speedcube. 

i got my many sub 20 averages with it now, though my PB is from my type A third model..


----------



## SynCere (Apr 7, 2009)

k i just got another set of C4Y cores today and i put that in with my C4U pieces and its the best now w00t ()


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 7, 2009)

A reviewer on youtube said it cuts corners better than a Rubik's DIY and yes, I heard that the new screws are pivotal to the cube.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone with experience of this c4y cube?:
http://www.cube4you.com/439_Cube4you-3x3x3-DIY-Speed-Cube(Black).html


----------



## Ellis (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> Anyone with experience of this c4y cube?:
> http://www.cube4you.com/439_Cube4you-3x3x3-DIY-Speed-Cube(Black).html


Isn't that just a regular c4y cube?


----------



## Odin (Apr 17, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Mr Cubism said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with experience of this c4y cube?:
> ...



It is. Its just black.


----------



## teller (Apr 17, 2009)

lalalala said:


> let me guess does it fell marshmellowy.If it is did you lube it yet? If you havnt you should lube i and tighten the screws that gets rid of the marshmellowy fell and makes your cube very fast. hope i helped.




Ha! That's a funny way of putting it. I actually like the squishy marshmallowy feeling, but obviously it's too sluggish that way. A little shot of silicone and it instantly comes to life--*very* fast cube.

Maybe I should keep an un-lubed c4u around just to massage my fingers while I'm watching TV or something...


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> Anyone with experience of this c4y cube?:
> http://www.cube4you.com/439_Cube4you-3x3x3-DIY-Speed-Cube(Black).html


Shiiit. Why is that $2 cheaper than this one http://www.cube4you.com/460_Cube4you-3x3x3-Speed-Cube(Black).html?

I just got cheated 2 mother effing dollars.

EDIT: Mine comes assembled. WTF. If I knew they were the same I would've gotten the cheaper one.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 18, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Mr Cubism said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with experience of this c4y cube?:
> ...



Lol...... you just got cheated. It's much better to get it disassembled 'cause it's cheaper and you can lube to your likings... tough luck


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 18, 2009)

SynCere said:


> k i got my c4y 333 yesterdat and i think it sucks i have a youtube video coming up soon. it locks up so much i hate it. i laced a type a core instead of that red one but still the c4y springs and screws. if there anything u guys did to make it cut corners pllease share or tell me how i could fix this ill post a link of the video later



Apparently if you order a c4y cube, in my experience, you either get a REALLY good one or a REALLY bad one.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 18, 2009)

STOP STOP STOP! I don't want to hear it... I don't want to hear it...


----------

